# Problem starting endpad....



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I noticed the other day that endpad had unexpectedly terminated

There was nothing untoward in the endpad log or messages BUT when I tried restarting it from telnet, I got


```
Wednesday 20:41:52 : 
Wednesday 20:41:52 : endpad.tcl 1.5.0 log file, starting up
Wednesday 20:41:52 : Start padding set to 120 seconds
Wednesday 20:41:52 : End padding set to 300 seconds
Wednesday 20:41:52 : Negative start padding set to 0 seconds
Wednesday 20:41:52 : Force Negative startpadding is 0
Wednesday 20:41:52 : Suggestions will be padded, even if that means cancelling a subsequent suggestion
Wednesday 20:41:52 : Detected TiVo software version 2.5.5-01-1-023
Wednesday 20:41:52 : Suggestion quality change disabled
Wednesday 20:41:52 : Timezone 00:00
Wednesday 20:41:52 : Sorted configuration options (last match used):-
Wednesday 20:41:52 : startpad 2 endpad 5 negpad 0 forceneg 0 maxneg -1 sugeq 1 sugqual -1
Wednesday 20:41:52 : program apprentice endpad 15
Wednesday 20:41:52 : program hitchhiker startpad 5 endpad 10
Wednesday 20:41:52 : channel EURGB startpad 10 endpad 30
Wednesday 20:41:52 : channel EURGB program jumping endpad 60
Wednesday 20:41:52 : channel EURGB program skating endpad 60
Wednesday 20:41:53 : Woken up
Wednesday 20:41:53 : Error detected
Wednesday 20:41:53 : can't read "rectype": no such variable
while executing
"if {$rectype == 3} {

# Recording active
set isrec 1

# Get details of currently recording programme
RetryTransaction ..."
Wednesday 20:41:53 : Attempting to recover
Wednesday 20:42:23 : Woken up
Wednesday 20:42:23 : Error detected
Wednesday 20:42:23 : can't read "rectype": no such variable
while executing
"if {$rectype == 3} {

# Recording active
set isrec 1

# Get details of currently recording programme
RetryTransaction ..."
Wednesday 20:42:23 : Attempting to recover
Wednesday 20:42:23 : Too many errors, stopping
```
I'll probably be rebooting over the weekend as part of my alt epg conversion, but I'd quite like to know what is causing this before I do so

The only thing unusual I can think of is that my Tivo is almost out of guide data (I'm getting the "nag" messages)

Thanks for any suggestions

Phil G


----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

Wednesday 20:41:53 : can't read "rectype": no such variable
###

# Get details of currently recording programme
RetryTransaction ..."
[/QUOTE]

Looks as if it has no guide data for the current channel, try changing to a channel that has data and then start endpad.

I suspect though, that you need to turn off suggestions, so that a channel where there is no data left, will not be selected.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

SolidTechie said:


> Looks as if it has no guide data for the current channel, try changing to a channel that has data and then start endpad.


Ahhhh

Almost ALL of my channels no longer have guide data - so that's what's happened

I guess it does make sense now you mention it

Thanks


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

I got the same, when I still had endpad running (doh!) after and during the switch to AltEPG yesterday. Once I finished setting Tivo up, and doing reboots, including re-enabling various hacks, and having blown away all the logs, endpad still crashed once more.

However, I manually restarted it, and it's been running fine ever since.

I will keep my eye on it for a bit, as it's something I rely heavily on.

Matt


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

It's a shame it dies when there is no guide data and doesn't just revert to default padding (which would have suited me better than having NO padding )

I suppose it's too late for anyone to make that sort of change too - which is a pity


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Strange to say, the idea that there might be no guide data didn't seem to be a priority scenario when I wrote it!


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

<Pete mode> What, you didn't think about your user's future requirements? That's obviously because you are focused on being a corporate drone and being evil, trying to make money, at the expense of the poor Tivo users who are forced into using your hack </Pete mode>....or something... 

Seriously though, Endpad, is *THE* hack, IMHO, and I for one am eternally grateful for it (even if it's crystal ball needs upgrading    )

Matt


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Strange to say, the idea that there might be no guide data didn't seem to be a priority scenario when I wrote it!


Now I understand why, it's not a big deal

It's just, for the time being, I'm only making manual recordings - my Alt EPG conversion is scheduled for this weekend, so in the meantime I'll just have to remember to manually pad

One question though - after I've Alt EPG'd, what happens if I set a manual recording on a channel that has no guide data - will Endpad crash then too?

If so, that's more of a problem as I'm anticipating Alt EPG not (yet) having data for some of the channels we watch

Cheers

Phil G


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

There are no AltEPG channels with no guide data. The guide data might be "TBA" but it exists.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> There are no AltEPG channels with no guide data. The guide data might be "TBA" but it exists.


But does Alt EPG have ALL the channels?

It IS possible to schedule a manual recording on a Tivo channel that's NOT flagged as a channel "I receive" (I think) - in which case the channel would definitely have no guide data


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

PhilG said:


> But does Alt EPG have ALL the channels?
> 
> It IS possible to schedule a manual recording on a Tivo channel that's NOT flagged as a channel "I receive" (I think) - in which case the channel would definitely have no guide data


I've done a couple of manual recordings on AltEPG Sky channels without guide data (ISTR it was Military History) and the recordings worked, even getting the appropriate padding.

On the other hand I have had a couple of occasions when I found endpad had stopped. I'm not sure what triggered those however as all recordings at those times were on channels with guide data.

I guess what I'm saying is there is probably more than just lack of guide data involved.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

OK

I've got guide data now (thanks Alt EPG!)

But now endpad is failing to start with


```
Friday 14:52:29 : Woken up
Friday 14:52:29 : Error detected
Friday 14:52:29 : can't read "nextbutonerecstartdate": no such variable
while executing
"expr $nextbutonerecstartdate * 86400 + $nextbutonerecstarttime"
Friday 14:52:29 : Attempting to recover
Friday 14:52:59 : Woken up
Friday 14:52:59 : Error detected
Friday 14:52:59 : can't read "nextbutonerecstartdate": no such variable
while executing
"expr $nextbutonerecstartdate * 86400 + $nextbutonerecstarttime"
Friday 14:52:59 : Attempting to recover
Friday 14:52:59 : Too many errors, stopping
```
??

Phil G


----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

Had it finished indexing?


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

PhilG said:


> OK
> 
> I've got guide data now (thanks Alt EPG!)
> 
> ...


Have you set any recordings yet? If not then presumably endpad cannot find details of the next recording because there isn't one.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, again I assumed when writing it that there would be some scheduled recordings, so it doesn't play nicely on a completely virgin TiVo. I think that was fixed by the EndPad Plus guys in their development.

Set up a couple of recordings and restart your TiVo.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

Endpad seems to have broken for me too - any idea what is wrong and what I should do please? (if the answer is manually start it, remind me how to do that!..


Friday 16:26:34 : End padding set to 300 seconds
Friday 16:26:34 : Negative start padding set to 0 seconds
Friday 16:26:34 : Force Negative startpadding is 0
Friday 16:26:34 : Suggestions will be padded, even if that means cancelling a subsequent suggestion
Friday 16:26:34 : Detected TiVo software version 2.5.5-01-1-023
Friday 16:26:34 : Suggestion quality change disabled
Friday 16:26:34 : Timezone 00:00
Friday 16:26:34 : Sorted configuration options (last match used):-
Friday 16:26:34 : startpad 0 endpad 5 negpad 0 forceneg 0 maxneg -1 sugeq 1 sugqual -1
Friday 16:26:34 : Woken up
Friday 16:26:34 : Error detected
Friday 16:26:34 : can't read "rectype": no such variable
while executing
"if {$rectype == 3} {

# Recording active
set isrec 1

# Get details of currently recording programme
RetryTransaction ..."
Friday 16:26:34 : Attempting to recover
Friday 16:27:04 : Woken up
Friday 16:27:04 : Error detected
Friday 16:27:04 : can't read "rectype": no such variable
while executing
"if {$rectype == 3} {

# Recording active
set isrec 1

# Get details of currently recording programme
RetryTransaction ..."
Friday 16:27:04 : Attempting to recover
Friday 16:27:04 : Too many errors, stopping


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

FWIW I'm using AltEPG and endpad and am not having any problems with it.

My setup is using a Sky box without a subscription.


----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

swarrans said:


> Endpad seems to have broken for me too - any idea what is wrong and what I should do please? (if the answer is manually start it, remind me how to do that!..


It would be helpful to know your setup - is this "old" TiVo or AltEPG TiVo?

If new, how did you do the setup? do you have all the guide data?

At its most simple, to start endpad, you can do so from the command line with a command along the lines of:

./endpad.tcl -s 3 -e 4

However it can be far more complex


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

SolidTechie said:


> Had it finished indexing?


Perhaps it hadn't 

But I tried restarting again this morning and it's running just FINE

Well, up to a point

In the endpad log, the times are 1 hour BEHIND the Tivo time 

And it's quoting "next scheduled program" as 1 hour out as well - I'm confused (or did Endpad ALWAYS work to GMT???)


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

PhilG said:


> Perhaps it hadn't
> 
> But I tried restarting again this morning and it's running just FINE
> 
> ...


Not only endpad - you'll find the rest of the TiVo works in GMT too.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

DX30 said:


> Not only endpad - you'll find the rest of the TiVo works in GMT too.


??

But when I look in "Channel Guide" the times are shown in BST


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

Apples and oranges - the UI displays local time, since that is what the user expects. Go and look at the timestamps in other log files.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

DX30 said:


> Apples and oranges - the UI displays local time, since that is what the user expects. Go and look at the timestamps in other log files.


OK, thanks - it's been an AGE since I looked so closely at all this stuff


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

DX30 said:


> Apples and oranges - the UI displays local time, since that is what the user expects. Go and look at the timestamps in other log files.


A little off topic  but did anyone ever find a way to change the UI Display time? .. for us .. um  none UK based users


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

TiVo, like most computing systems, operates in UMT under the hood, and converts times to be displayed in local time.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> TiVo, like most computing systems, operates in UMT under the hood, and converts times to be displayed in local time.


But can you change the displayed local time to be something other than UK local time?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

In theory, but I've not heard of it being done. Have a look at the timezone code in tiVoWeb.


----------

